# Whats my service worth?



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a 9-2 Poly VXT with a Silverado Diesel 3500, 4 Door, Long Bed, Duals. I want commercial lots b/c of terrible turning radius. Ive ran equipment since childhood but this is my first year plowing. I am available at any hour, with response time of an hour or less. No Salt capabilities on the truck. Area is West side Indianapolis. I have no insurance other than full coverage on my truck, the company knows i have a plow for hire. I assume i would work under an insurance umbrella of the contractor? New to the industry but i have been reading the forums for a while now and researched techniques and chatted with experienced plowers. I own my own business that is slow in winter months. Hours are unlimited, Im a hard worker and very reliable, running a business of my own i know the importance of customer satisfaction. I'm just not sure how much $/HR or Fuel+$/HR i am worth. Let me know guys


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

DRIFTER92;902877 said:


> I have a 9-2 Poly VXT with a Silverado Diesel 3500, 4 Door, Long Bed, Duals. I want commercial lots b/c of terrible turning radius. Ive ran equipment since childhood but this is my first year plowing. I am available at any hour, with response time of an hour or less. No Salt capabilities on the truck. Area is West side Indianapolis. I have no insurance other than full coverage on my truck, the company knows i have a plow for hire. I assume i would work under an insurance umbrella of the contractor? New to the industry but i have been reading the forums for a while now and researched techniques and chatted with experienced plowers. I own my own business that is slow in winter months. Hours are unlimited, Im a hard worker and very reliable, running a business of my own i know the importance of customer satisfaction. I'm just not sure how much $/HR or Fuel+$/HR i am worth. Let me know guys


Sounds like you got a nice reliable set-up, have you ever thought of plowing for a town or do you only want to do lots


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Cant say for indiana. But around here we get subs with pickups for $50 an hour


----------



## AGMI (Nov 26, 2009)

sounds right...no ins = $50, but I would be skeptical of hiring you


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

a noob with a not so desirable truck set-up .........any over 50 TAKE IT

and you will need a million dollar general liability and commercial auto coverage


----------



## AIMscapes (Jul 29, 2009)

In Illinois, you have to have proof of insurance to provide to the contractor so they can claim you as a sub. If they don't have a certificate of insurance from you and they send you a 1099, they may get audited and you should have been considered an hourly employee. I would never trust someone else's insurance. Go spend the money and get your own. I must say that $50 an hour seems really low for that truck. Most guys by me are getting at least that with a 1/2 ton truck and a 7.5' blade. I think you deserve a solid $60- $65 an hour in your area. Out here you would get $75 an hour this year. Last year you may have gotten $80- $85 an hour. Besides, after paying for fuel and insurance, you will probably only pocket about $50 of the $60 an hour. Uncle Sam takes about 30% of your profit if you are sent a 1099. If you don't have any breakdows or accidents, you will clear about $30- $35 an hour. I think you definitely deserve top dollar for putting your $55,000 truck to work. Good luck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't assume about riding under someone else insurance,get your own, you hit someone you will be sued along with the contractor that hired you.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

buy a policy , after all you came this far . shoot for atleast $`100hr.


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

Screwed up posting. Damn "noob"


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

I've got the 1 Mil coverage on insurance, and the insurance company knows i'm plowing. Even being a "noob" Ive ran equipment and have read for the past few months on here. Im a very capable employee. I just wanted ideas on, if this were the setup and insurance, what should i expect in my area? i have read craig's list and seems between the 10 adds here ive seen $35+Fuel, and $50 to $150(which im sure is a much more capable truck/tractor). I was thinking about $60 to 75/hr. Just wanted to see if my take on it was on track. thanks for the posts.

I know im not going to get rich off this but you know its something i have wanted to get for 3 years now and i researched for a few months and decided to make the investment. 

As to TommyMac who read all my criteria, i haven't looked into that but that is really something i think would suit me for being in the setup i have. The city/Town could supply a salt spreader since i have a capable truck i would think? I'll have to look into that thanks for the info.


----------

